# Auto-Sleeper Luxor



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi all.

In the process of purchasing a 2004 Auto-Sleeper Luxor. Build quality looks good as you would expect from AS & the list of standard fittings is impressive. Unable to find any info on the Luxor, seems to be a rarity. Contacted AS who advised me to contact Marquis as the Luxor was a Mirage 5000 built to AS spec. Marquis were unable to supply any info.

Any forum members have any knowledge of the Luxor? Any known problems/weaknesses, areas I should be looking at closely? There are 3 members listed as owners, have PM,d all but none have visited the site for a while. Did find a Motorhome spec listed on this site giving some basic info on the spec.

Base vehicle is Peugeot 2.8, any known issues?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## park (May 16, 2005)

Surely the big problem with these would be spares. They couldn't have made very many as I don't think they were on the market for long.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Devonboy

Park raises a good point, but I don't think it need worry you at all.

Knowing a little of how A/S do things I would be pretty sure they have used mostly stock items on that van. It stands to reason they are not going to tool up for something special on a very low volume production run . . . and it wouldn't be a run as such since they would build one every so often as the orders came in.

Your best bet may be to contact Baz Wellard of the Autosleeper Owners' Club. >> Here <<

The Luxor is listed on their website under "Technical" - at bottom left of "Contents". Unless Baz has failed to flag it correctly, that model appears not to have been marketed by Marquis.

A review of a 2003 Luxor has been published by them (again you'll find it under "Technical") but it's not supposed to be availabe to non-members.

Contact Baz and grovel a bit - he can only say "No"! :wink:

Dave


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Many thanks Zebedee.

I contacted Baz at your suggestion & received a very prompt & helpful reply. He emailed me a copy of the Practical Motorhome review from June 2003. I am now a lot happier about my impending purchase.

The AS Owners Club site looks to be full of useful contacts & info. A noteworthy point for future reference, reviews are available to other than members i.e. 'prospective' members. They can be accessed from the 'model reviews' page under the technical page www.asoc.fsnet.co.uk. An email request to Baz is all that is required.

Once again many thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pleased I could help Devon.

Dave


----------

